# Delays Abound?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 4, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/delays-abound/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/delays-abound/"></a></div>
<p>I am receiving lots of information about delays with current products, as well as future products.</p>
<p>Below is what I am told is the delay in regards to manufacturing times of new current cameras</p>
<ul>
<li>1D Mark IV – 2-4 Months</li>
<li>5D Mark II – Ã‚Â 1-2 Months</li>
<li>7D – 1-2 Month</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Camera Announcements

</strong>We have always been told the 1Ds replacement would be in 2012, now we are hearing the next 5D will also be 2012. [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html">NL</a>] alluded to that as well.</p>
<p>Current time frames for new cameras.</p>
<ul>
<li>1Ds Mark IV – Early 2012</li>
<li>1D Mark V – Early 2012</li>
<li>5D Mark III – Late 2011 – Mid 2012</li>
<li>7D Mark II – Late 2012</li>
<li>70D – Early 2013</li>
<li>T4i – Early 2012</li>
</ul>
<p>This stuff will move around, but I reiterate there is a ton of uncertainty.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses?

</strong>I’ve received nothing in regards to arrival of the announced lens, I’ll keep asking.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Stuart (May 4, 2011)

But without the next camera just around the corner i'll never be able to shoot great images tomorrow ;-)

Apart from being the latest peice of information, is this any more reliable than the previous one that said 5Dmk3 in June/July ?
I still long for Canon to keep releasing new toys though, and love the improved Dynamic Range rumours


----------



## cinq1 (May 4, 2011)

hi guys,

i have a very good friend of mine, working for sony, and very close to canon.
He told me a month ago, that because of this terrible and sad hearthquake in Japon, every thing will run late, saying that nothing very new will come before september, october, for a new product.

Manufactories have dammages, and the elctricity is cut several times in the day.
Not easy to product something overthere.

Hope my english is not to bad 

Take care.

....xxxxx


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2011)

Five new dSLRs in 2012, including a refresh of every one of the single-digit bodies? I think that would be a record, and coming on the heels of the current production woes, I'd be really surprised if they attempt that. I bet we'll see a T4i in early 2012, a 1Ds IV in late 2012, and everything else pushed to 2013.


----------



## unfocused (May 4, 2011)

The person who floated this rumor should have quit before he/she got to the T4i. Somebody please tell me what the specs of a T4i could possibly be? 

There is about a micro-millimeter difference between the T3i and the 60D as it is. Why would Canon go through the expense of developing and marketing a camera that would simply cannibalize sales from the other models without expanding the market one bit?


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Five new dSLRs in 2012, including a refresh of every one of the single-digit bodies? I think that would be a record, and coming on the heels of the current production woes, I'd be really surprised if they attempt that. I bet we'll see a T4i in early 2012, a 1Ds IV in late 2012, and everything else pushed to 2013.



 This all seems rather depressing really!


----------



## zerotiu (May 4, 2011)

ah...I hope to see 5d mark III next month..because buying 5d 2 will surely waste the money. Come on Canon..next month will be a good time to launch 5d mark III. We've waited for too long :-\w


----------



## endigo (May 4, 2011)

[CR?]


----------



## hsbn (May 4, 2011)

The delay caused all prices inflated for camera (haven't checked on lens yet). 5DMII MSRP $2,499. on BH and Adorama $2699. 7D MSRP $1699, everywhere there is $1699 is out of stock, Adorama is still in stock but they sell it at $1800. Geez, bad time to buy a camera now eh.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2011)

unfocused said:


> The person who floated this rumor should have quit before he/she got to the T4i. Somebody please tell me what the specs of a T4i could possibly be?



The 60D is still using the 40D's AF system. Three generations is long enough. I suspect Canon will let the current xxD AF system roll down into the Rebel line, and the 70D will get a newer AF sensor (somewhere between the current xxD and the 7D). Just my 2Â¢.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2011)

hsbn said:


> The delay caused all prices inflated for camera (haven't checked on lens yet). 5DMII MSRP $2,499. on BH and Adorama $2699.



Canon's website does list $2499 as the estimated retail price. However, the release pricing was $2699 (according to DPR), and that's now the current prices at most US retailers (the ones that have stock, at any rate). The 24-105 kit was released at $3499, and that's what B&H and Adorama were charging until a few days ago when their prices dropped $100.


----------



## hsbn (May 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> hsbn said:
> 
> 
> > The delay caused all prices inflated for camera (haven't checked on lens yet). 5DMII MSRP $2,499. on BH and Adorama $2699.
> ...



Yes selling at released price is over-price. I was looking to buy a 5DMII last year and it was $2499. Camera street price is always lower or at least equal to MSRP before the quake.


----------



## Guido3 (May 4, 2011)

No new 7D, 5D, 1D in 2011? That would be really sad.

It will crush Canon sales and profit, when Nikon comes with a replacement for the D300s, D700 and perhaps D3 this year.

Nikon is rumored to be delaying new models as well. 

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/05/03/nikon-d800-delayed-till-october-2011-d4-in-early-2012.aspx

It is very difficult to bring a new model on-line when you can't even produce the existing models.

http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2011/04/27/something-to-keep-in-mind-re-japan-electronics-buy-now-while-supplies-last/

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-04-27-camera-shortages_n.htm?sms_ss=twitter&at_xt=4db7886adb1d965d,0

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-04-26-camera-rivals_n.htm

Things are bad all around, but Sony has a opening!


----------



## EYEONE (May 4, 2011)

Guido3 said:


> No new 7D, 5D, 1D in 2011? That would be really sad.
> 
> It will crush Canon sales and profit, when Nikon comes with a replacement for the D300s, D700 and perhaps D3 this year.



Nikon might be having the same trouble. They have made no announcements about a D400 or a D800 either. Both of those are due for an upgrade like Canon's line. I wouldn't be shocked if we didn't have any more announcments this year.


----------



## EOBeav (May 4, 2011)

I'd be ok with a 2013 release for the xxD, that's about when I'll be in the market for one.


----------



## motorhead (May 4, 2011)

I fully understand the reason why Canon and others might have to delay previously planned launches. What I do fail to grasp is why they choose to keep everyone guessing. It did not make sense before the disaster and makes even less sense now. Is it a peculiar Japanese trait?

I'd feel much more comfortable waiting for the 1Ds mk4 if I knew that it's specs were in line with my requirements. If they were not, I'd be able to look for alternatives but if OK, then at least I'd know that the wait was worth it.


----------



## canon fan29 (May 4, 2011)

you would be crazy to believe this rumour, this is canon trying to keep there sales going just a little bit longer until the new camera's are released. This the simplest form of marketing. 
There will be a new 5d mark iii within 3 months. There factories ain't as affected as they're letting on, and with sales been slowing for sometime due to everyone with half brain knowing that there's going to be a new line coming out sooon. This is just a last crack attempt to sell the last stock for those busting photographers who just can't wait any longer. Trust me - even though you don't know me.. *wait*. If anything, when no-ones buying its going to push them to release the newest model sooner.. 
Also if you read there website it says the factories affected begun producing in other plants that had room to increase production.


----------



## thien135 (May 4, 2011)

:-[ gave up on canon . switch to nikon then


----------



## docsmith (May 4, 2011)

motorhead said:


> .....If they were not, I'd be able to look for alternatives but if OK, then at least I'd know that the wait was worth it.



Right there seems to be plenty of reason to not announce the specs of the new product until the last minute. Why would they want you to jump ship early? 

I know this pertains to me and several people are looking at an upgrade. For you, I am sorry as I am sure these are unwelcome rumors. Also, it is unfortunate that the delays come as Nikon has just refreshed some of their camera lines. So, hopefully Canon at least gets the 5DIII out this year.

But for me, as I have the 7D...all this means is that I won't be shooting with outdated technology longer. Which is fine by me!


----------



## gene_can_sing (May 4, 2011)

Come on... Canon is above releasing new products now. They just plan on coasting their current line-up until 2015. Then maybe, just maybe.... we'll see a glimpse of the 5d3.

Come on Canon, for us video guys, especially with Sony just killing it with awesome new cameras, you guys are losing quickly. Soon, everyone will have to start jumping ship because they cannon wait any longer for a Moire free camera.


----------



## endigo (May 4, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I'd feel much more comfortable waiting for the 1Ds mk4 if I knew that it's specs were in line with my requirements.



BINGO! They just want you to buy what is in stock now, otherwise they and their distributors will be stuck with outdated equipment.


----------



## endigo (May 4, 2011)

EOBeav said:


> I'd be ok with a 2013 release for the xxD, that's about when I'll be in the market for one.


I'm still using an XTi. I am looking forward to upgrading to a 5D3 as soon as they arrive... in 2013.


----------



## EYEONE (May 4, 2011)

thien135 said:


> :-[ gave up on canon . switch to nikon then



Nikon doesn't have any announcements either. I can understand the frustration but just be patient. The 5D3, and new 1D(s) will come at some point. My guess it will be with in a few months of Nikon's announcements anyway.


----------



## Chewy734 (May 4, 2011)

It is completely understandable if Canon delays the release of these new bodies another 6 months, imo. However, what's inexcusable is the lack of concrete information from Canon itself. Why can't they tell us what's going on? Ok, so they can't manufacture new products until early-mid next year. But why can't they announce new products before then? I would at least like to see some specifications with the disclaimer "coming soon" if they don't have an expected date of release. Some companies even announce products months ahead of time! Why can't Canon do this?

I guess it's going to be a long 2011 playing the waiting game...


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2011)

unfocused said:


> The person who floated this rumor should have quit before he/she got to the T4i. Somebody please tell me what the specs of a T4i could possibly be?
> 
> There is about a micro-millimeter difference between the T3i and the 60D as it is. Why would Canon go through the expense of developing and marketing a camera that would simply cannibalize sales from the other models without expanding the market one bit?



My sentimonys exarctly. 

My hunch is we will not see a T4i without 

A) new tech that would only make sense appear in higher end models (canon is a cost conscientious company, they don't make tech and stick it in one camera only)

And B) Some time between the release of the new tech and when it appears in a rebel

Which makes me believe this is all up in the air. No one knows, probably not even canon

Leaves open a real opportunity to whomever gets to market first since the thirst will be high for new tech after such long product cycles.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (May 5, 2011)

See the trouble I have believing any of those days is you have potentially 5 camera bodies being released in 2012, and four of those are major bodies (1D, 1Ds, 5D, 7D). 

Canon is not going to do that, earthquake delay or not, they won't stack up 5 major bodies for release in a year. Just imagine if there was a common thread issue that messed them all up, or sales/support was overwhelmed with the deployments.

No, I can't see that happening.


----------



## ronderick (May 5, 2011)

A bit off the topic, but it seems that Canon's (and probably Nikon's) approach reflects the typical response of major Japanese firms when facing an unexpected crisis.

You can probably see shadows of Toyota (don't need to elaborate on this), Tokyo Electric (the power company connected with the nuke fiasco in Japan), and even Sony (over the Playstation network issue) there.

First comes the "we're evaluating the situation" phase, which could probably go on indefinitely until the customers go berserk and demand information. It's only at the point when a huge backlash in public opinion is about to occur do the companies come out and admit that things are really going wrong. Then you get the executives line up in line to take a deep bow. 

So I guess we're in the "too late for coverups" stage now, since the prices of the camera body now pretty reflects a de-facto shortage.

Frankly, I think rather than seeing when the new cameras hit the shelf, it would be more practical to see when the price/supply of current camera bodies return to "normal" - if such stage exists.


----------



## zerotiu (May 5, 2011)

canon fan29 said:


> you would be crazy to believe this rumour, this is canon trying to keep there sales going just a little bit longer until the new camera's are released. This the simplest form of marketing.
> There will be a new 5d mark iii within 3 months. There factories ain't as affected as they're letting on, and with sales been slowing for sometime due to everyone with half brain knowing that there's going to be a new line coming out sooon. This is just a last crack attempt to sell the last stock for those busting photographers who just can't wait any longer. Trust me - even though you don't know me.. *wait*. If anything, when no-ones buying its going to push them to release the newest model sooner..
> Also if you read there website it says the factories affected begun producing in other plants that had room to increase production.



I think this makes sense. This is Canon strategy to clean the stock cameras. I think I'll wait


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 5, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Come on... Canon is above releasing new products now. They just plan on coasting their current line-up until 2015. Then maybe, just maybe.... we'll see a glimpse of the 5d3.
> 
> Come on Canon, for us video guys, especially with Sony just killing it with awesome new cameras, you guys are losing quickly. Soon, everyone will have to start jumping ship because they cannon wait any longer for a Moire free camera.



They are in SERIOUS danger of blowing the high quality mini movie camera market to Sony, by milking current line so long and protecting 1 series etc they may protect and milk themselves right out of the market and lose a lot more in the end! That said, at this point they may be stuck because of the earthquake, but that is why they should not have rested in their laurels so much earlier.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 5, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I fully understand the reason why Canon and others might have to delay previously planned launches. What I do fail to grasp is why they choose to keep everyone guessing. It did not make sense before the disaster and makes even less sense now. Is it a peculiar Japanese trait?
> 
> I'd feel much more comfortable waiting for the 1Ds mk4 if I knew that it's specs were in line with my requirements. If they were not, I'd be able to look for alternatives but if OK, then at least I'd know that the wait was worth it.



Ever heard of Osborne PCs? No?
Well that is why Canon won't do that.
(that said it is true that the camera makers tend to be extra hold back)


----------



## Chewngum (May 5, 2011)

Like the iphone 5 beling delayed due to Sony not being able to supply the camera sensor, so too Canon, Nikon etc are being hindered by other manufacturers. If even a single part cannot be properly supplied then the whole production line is halted. Canon has not done anything ground breaking since the 5dmkII other manufacturers are going in leaps and bounds while Canon have just put the annoyingly noisey 7d sensor in the xxd and xxxd lines. There is going to need to be more than one ground breaking spec/quality of the next line from Canon, they've definately had the time to do it.


----------



## gene_can_sing (May 5, 2011)

I'm sort of stuck with Canon because I own some really expensive Canon lenses which I use for Video. With that said, supposedly Birger Engineering is coming out with an electronic EOS adapter for Panasonic video cameras. Says it will be out in late May. If it works, I might have to jump ship. Don't really want to, but Canon is leaving us no choice at this point. 

I just can't keep dealing with crazy moire patterns in my video. I really think the earthquake becoming Canons way of just milking their customers. Sony doesn't seem to have a problem with announcing and delivering new Cameras and Nikon is set to release some.

Why not Canon? Why not at least give some specs? Why such secrecy? It's completely bad business at this point to just milk people dry on yesterdays tech.

I think everyone should just NOT buy a camera unless you absolutely have to. That way sales will stall, and it may be the only way for them to release something, since Canon has shown that they only understand money.


----------



## J-Man (May 5, 2011)

> But why can't they announce new products before then? I would at least like to see some specifications with the disclaimer "coming soon" if they don't have an expected date of release. Some companies even announce products months ahead of time! Why can't Canon do this?


They could, but when competition is close and product cycles are short, sharing your product plans early gives the competition time to out spec you. 


Another possibility is that rather than try and catch up with the shortage of their older models, they could just retool for their new lines and announce them earlier, they may loose in the short term though.


----------



## Cicada (May 5, 2011)

I was at NAB as well as a recent canon workshop. A rep let it slip (unintentionally) a bit about the 5D3. when asked about it privately, he didn't elaborate at all, except for saying "probably not this year".

I've also heard the same things coming from a few other reps.


----------



## monst (May 5, 2011)

Is there any news on G13??


----------



## WarStreet (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to say this, but I have to disagree on most posts here. I can't see anything evil from Canon. Canon release more bodies then the competition. The rebels are updated every year with small improvements while Nikon updates their equivalent every 2 years. Like many, I am waiting for the 5DIII, but as I have already mentioned before here (much before the earthquake) on a 3 year cycle we should expect the camera not earlier then Q4 2011 and can go up to Q2 2012. 

Due to the quality of the latest Sony sensors being used on every body out there, together to the fact that we are approaching finite spec limits, I think that body cycle update time will increase. 

by finite spec limits, I don't mean technology limits, but specs which can't be improved anymore since they are already at it's maximum (such as a 100% viewfinder) or improvements on specs which are already above most photographer's needs. This is in general, not just related to the 5D series. If the 5DIII will have the expected improvements, the 1Ds series should improve too. This is related to the whole body categories, and the more we approach finite limits, the less the difference between each body category, and hence an expected decrease in price difference too. 

So, I consider all this as a normal cycle time, and not a delay, and doubt that the earthquake will have much impact on cameras which are not in production.


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2011)

I know its to late for this now, but I think if Canon knew they where going to take this long with a substantial replacement for the 1ds3 they should have released a "N" version around Q4 09 with the 5d2 sensor (for better ISO ) and the video and the high def lcd and reduced the price a little and it would have kept there flagship a lot fresher looking. I also think Canon should do a mild update with pro bodies half way through there cycle, if its going to be 4 years.


----------



## Ivar (May 5, 2011)

One more argument adding more weight to the delay - PMA 2011 trade show cancelled.

"There are some launches in fall, but the significant ones tend to be in the spring."
Source: http://www.dpreview.com/news/1105/11050410pma2011cancelled.asp


----------



## EYEONE (May 5, 2011)

I still don't understand why everyone is so upset about this. Japan was hit with a earthquake and it had delayed their new camera announcements. Now, it's just smart business not to announce your new products too soon. If you go ahead and tell people that the replacement is coming you end up having your current products competing with products that don't exsist and sales will stall.

You may not like it, but if Canon is not ready to release the 5D3 yet then they are doing what they must but not announcing it.

You may not like it, but announcing a new product without being ready to produce it is just bad business.


----------



## motorhead (May 5, 2011)

Eyeone,

I tend to agree with Rob. While Canon obviously did not know the future when they made the decision to pull the planned 1Ds mk4, it was still a big mistake then and subsequent events have only made matters worse.

Be honest, do you really think Canon have been selling the IDs mk3 in any quantity for the last 2 years? Unless forced to replace a defunct body, everyone with a serious interest in the mk4 has been busy holding their breathe waiting. This cannot make any business sense however you look at it. 

No, with or without hindsight, the 1Ds 4 should have been released back when it was originally planned, then Canon would have bought themselves time to redesign the camera from the ground up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> You may not like it, but announcing a new product without being ready to produce it is just bad business.




You may not like it, but announcing a new product without being ready to produce it is just bad business seems to be the norm for Canon these days....


----------



## zerotiu (May 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > You may not like it, but announcing a new product without being ready to produce it is just bad business.
> ...



I can't agree more


----------



## EYEONE (May 5, 2011)

:

Everyone is a critic.


----------



## traveller (May 5, 2011)

Ivar said:


> One more argument adding more weight to the delay - PMA 2011 trade show cancelled.
> 
> "There are some launches in fall, but the significant ones tend to be in the spring."
> Source: http://www.dpreview.com/news/1105/11050410pma2011cancelled.asp



I think you're onto something Ivar; why has PMA (alias Cliq) been cancelled? The answer seems to me that the manufacturers don't have enough new stuff to announce to bother with the expense of attending. To be honest, I'm sure that they've probably tried -they want to get their new models on the market for the Q4 (i.e. pre-Christmas) sales potential. I think that they've been slipping behind schedule and have had to admit that they'll not be able to meet the PMA deadline. 

Hey, I hope that I'm proved wrong, but where else are they planning to announce their new models? To be fair, the top-of-the-line pro-cameras tend not to be announced at trade fairs, so maybe we'll see a 1Ds Mk4 (or 1D Mk5) in December followed by an early 2012 release for the 5D MkIII. 

On a different note, what on earth are they going to do with the next Rebel in spring 2012 if they haven't released a 7D MkII. Surely they can't simply produce another minor iteration with the 18MP sensor, what worthwhile addition can they make that doesn't take it into 60D territory? Maybe they're planning to introduce the new APS-C sensor on the 650D.


----------



## magicbullet (May 5, 2011)

The person I know from a very reliable source, with a main distributor to film industry, said. There was a trainning session for the new camera that canon will be introducing, but after the tsunami hit, it was nothing. Canon later said the product will be "greatly delay." quote from what he said. 

I assume 5DM3 was suppose to be the product, but now there is nothing to be certain about. all the price are increasing and about half the shipment are coming in. my buddy said, it looks pretty bad, but the letter said there is nothing to worry about >_<!


----------



## HughHowey (May 6, 2011)

traveller said:


> On a different note, what on earth are they going to do with the next Rebel in spring 2012 if they haven't released a 7D MkII. Surely they can't simply produce another minor iteration with the 18MP sensor, what worthwhile addition can they make that doesn't take it into 60D territory? Maybe they're planning to introduce the new APS-C sensor on the 650D.



Digic V. They've unveiled new Digic processors in lower end cameras before (even P&S, I think). T4i might have the same sensor, but be the first entry-level camera to do 10+ fps, better noise handling, better DR, etc...

For those who think this is "crazy" or would cannibalize their line, I say you guys are nuts. Nobody who needs a pro body is going to drop their FF body or 7D to switch to a Rebel. Some would probably upgrade their backup camera, which would suit Canon fine. But Nikon would feel a blow. The competition (and Canon knows this) is between their low end and Nikon's low end. Their mid-end and Nikon's mid-end. Their high-end, etc...

I think the reason they "downgraded" the xxD line was to put more space between it and the xD line. It's all due to similar reasons that they're gonna get combine the 1D bodies: advances are coming so fast that it's hard to differentiate, and prices are dropping on great gear so much, there's no room in the middle!

With a new 5D body in the $2,500 range, there's not much space for THREE tiers of models below (four, if you count the XSi or entry-entry Rebels). I'd be happy to see the xxD line disappear. The Rebels are incredible cameras for the price. Let them sit in the $900 range and pack in the features (like Digic V and higher FPS). Let the 7D sit in the $1,500-$1,700 range. Then the 5D, and then the 1D.

I don't think the order they upgrade these in is all that important. Nobody is screaming about how far superior the rear LCD is on the Rebels compared to the 1D when that upgrade happened. And who would have thought a Rebel would have remote flash control built-in? Doesn't that sound like something that would "cannibalize?"


----------



## KWSW (May 6, 2011)

With this news, I am wondering if now is a good time to hunt for a 2nd hand 1DmkIV to upgrade to from my 7D since it looks like it will be another year before the 1DV comes out?

And even when the 1DV comes out, I doubt hobbyist like me would be able to get my hands on it for quite a bit as professionals would most probably be on the waiting queue first.


----------



## NXT1000 (May 6, 2011)

not surprising after world 4 th largest earthquake since record began, and biggest in japan, i always laugh by people who think canon can follow the product cycle after such an event? 

that means my 5d2 still king of the hill for sometime more. I still hate it's focus system.


----------



## rsdofny (May 6, 2011)

Canon 60D will need to hold off Nikon D7000 for 2 more years?


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> I'm sort of stuck with Canon because I own some really expensive Canon lenses which I use for Video. With that said, supposedly Birger Engineering is coming out with an electronic EOS adapter for Panasonic video cameras. Says it will be out in late May. If it works, I might have to jump ship. Don't really want to, but Canon is leaving us no choice at this point.
> 
> I just can't keep dealing with crazy moire patterns in my video. I really think the earthquake becoming Canons way of just milking their customers. Sony doesn't seem to have a problem with announcing and delivering new Cameras and Nikon is set to release some.
> 
> ...



Right. Don't buy. Canon will be forced to upgrade their tech. Still 6-12 months is a long time to wait for an announcement. I just wish we could get a 24-70 lens refresh in the meantime.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2011)

HughHowey said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > On a different note, what on earth are they going to do with the next Rebel in spring 2012 if they haven't released a 7D MkII. Surely they can't simply produce another minor iteration with the 18MP sensor, what worthwhile addition can they make that doesn't take it into 60D territory? Maybe they're planning to introduce the new APS-C sensor on the 650D.
> ...



Advances so fast, and tech prices dropping? Try advances so slow (three plus year cycles for cameras) and prices actually increasing (lenses and bodies). I bought my 5D2 for $2400 new two years ago. It's $2900 right now.


----------



## magnifico (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III â€“ Late 2011 â€“ Mid 2012???*

_5D Mark III â€“ Late 2011 â€“ Mid 2012???_ bye, bye canon! I'm gonna to wiat for Sony FF


----------



## TheOriginalDigic (May 7, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > You may not like it, but announcing a new product without being ready to produce it is just bad business.
> ...



I feel like I've missed out on something here. When did Canon officially announce these products you're talking about?


----------



## TheOriginalDigic (May 7, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> I'm sort of stuck with Canon because I own some really expensive Canon lenses which I use for Video. With that said, supposedly Birger Engineering is coming out with an electronic EOS adapter for Panasonic video cameras. Says it will be out in late May. If it works, I might have to jump ship. Don't really want to, but Canon is leaving us no choice at this point.
> 
> I just can't keep dealing with crazy moire patterns in my video. I really think the earthquake becoming Canons way of just milking their customers. Sony doesn't seem to have a problem with announcing and delivering new Cameras and Nikon is set to release some.
> 
> ...



You know, right now is arguably the best time to be selling off your used gear. You probably won't get a better price in the used market in the future. It seems like you're planning on waiting for one product or another to come out, so you might as well sell off your gear now, wait for prices to go back to normal and pick up a sony or nikon camera (EDIT: or whatever camera it is you have your eye on). Best of both worlds right? After you switch brands, no more waiting, no more complaining 

I doubt that holding out on information on new product releases, or releasing their 5d mk3 on time or a little late, is Canon's way of getting back their projected 11% of lost net income for this year.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-04-26/canon-lowers-profit-sales-forecasts-after-earthquake-disrupts-production.html


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 7, 2011)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> They are in SERIOUS danger of blowing the high quality mini movie camera market to Sony, by milking current line so long and protecting 1 series etc they may protect and milk themselves right out of the market and lose a lot more in the end! That said, at this point they may be stuck because of the earthquake, but that is why they should not have rested in their laurels so much earlier.



Not Canon's fault. Sony has been it the television/video/digital-cinema camera business for years and will take over the low-end, just like they have taken over the high-end. 

When was the last time you saw an Ampex broadcast camera, a RCA broadcast camera or a Thomsom broadcast camera ?? All three were common in the US in the 1970s. 

The Thomson Film Stream Viper and Dalsa digital-cinema cameras are losing the Digital-Cinema war to Sony.

RED though that they would have the low-end digital-cinema market to themselves, than along came Sony with the FS100 and the F3.

Like it or not, Sony is the 800 lbs Gorilla of video.


----------



## hutjeflut (May 7, 2011)

i cant see the t4i being released before the 70D as there is nothing else to put inthere wich by then will be worth the money as any improvement will mean you will be buying a 60D unless they will have a new sensor by then but i cant see them put a new sensor in a rebel first.


----------



## HughHowey (May 8, 2011)

hutjeflut said:


> i cant see the t4i being released before the 70D as there is nothing else to put inthere wich by then will be worth the money as any improvement will mean you will be buying a 60D unless they will have a new sensor by then but i cant see them put a new sensor in a rebel first.



Digic V. All cameras could use an update, just for this. If it brings better high ISO, more FPS, and better DR, that'll help compete with Nikon/Sony. Video focusing. Better AF.

Once a year goes by, there's always something to add. I'd love to see more P&S goodies added to DSLRs. If you don't want to drill into menus and use them, then don't. Smile detection (with shutter triggering), panorama stitching (possible now with video, found in cheaper Sony P&S), auto HDR in burst mode. 5 and 7 image bracketing modes. Auto time lapse stuff. Why shouldn't we have all of this when cheaper cameras already do?

Sometimes I worry about pandering to the purists, who can't handle their cameras having functions they could just as easily ignore. Something about the thought of Uncle Bubba buying a DSLR drives too many photogs nuts.


----------

